# Wheel offset??



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

What is the offset on the Spec-V? I am looking for new wheels, and I don't know.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I think I read somewhere that all the b15's have an offset of 40-42


----------



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info!! I appreciate it. 

If anyone agrees, or disagrees, please post.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

I don't know about that.....factory wheels should be 17x7x47. 47mm being the offset.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah it might be wrong, I was looking for wheels and found a site that asked for the car, and that is what it said the offset was. Then again it is very possible that the SE and the Spec-v have a different offset. In fact they probably do, I'll try to find that site again to find out what the spec-v's are


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

alright, SCC says the offset is 47mm, so you are right about that 88 Pulsar, sorry


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

The 17's have a different offset so they'll fit. If you want want to roll your rear fender lip you can get away with 40mm offset, I think a more common offset (maybe better deal$ or more styling options).


----------



## Blk Spec (Dec 7, 2002)

17" x 7" rim size - 4/114.3mm bolt pattern - 66.2mm bore


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

THE FOLLOWING IS A NEWBIE POST

What's offset again?

-Matt


----------



## Blk Spec (Dec 7, 2002)

look at www.tires.com. It will answer your questions about wheel offsets, etc...


----------

